# [Pyraminx Spanish NR] 3.51 Ao5



## APdRF (Mar 18, 2017)

So happy with this


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 18, 2017)

Awesome average. Congrats on finally getting it!


----------



## APdRF (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you @DGCubes ! Now it's time to improve it


----------

